# Waubay



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

Is anyone having any luck ice fishing on Waubay?


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

My buddy spent the last 2 days up there. A bunch of 12 inch walleye. No perch.


----------



## SilentStalker (Oct 17, 2008)

Catching some nice gills and crappies out of Mitchell - Some Walleye being pulled out in the evening...


----------

